# O&w Id 3077 Or Grovana Coral Reef



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

all,

O&W ID3077 black with 12 hour bezel inset OR Grovana Coral Reef (green bezel insert - just 'cos i like it ok - 'tis d'oirish in me so 'tis.)

used to think i didn't like merc hands on divers but am over that.

also used to dislike lookylikeys but hey what can i say am over that too - for that price anyway

but the 3077 is nice too, and Roy will change the insert for me.

the main difference for me is the date magnification on the Grovana - assume this is the thing romeglex call a cyclops.

will this tend to chip (sapphire?) or worse come away?

haven't decided if it just plain spoils the look of the watch (not owned one before to see first hand)

either watch if bought would be worn a couple of days a week.

price difference now naff all so ...

of course if there was some kind soul willing to part with their Nautilus (either insert) then things would be much easier.

i suppose the chances of a re-issue are pretty slim.

anyway, more to the point O&W or Grovana ?

Yes i know this is an O&W forum but its a fair question.

in case you remember a previous post and are wondering why am not going for an M4 or M6 have decided that the "military stylee" little red numbers are not for me. although wait a week or so and they just might be, fickle ol' me.

here end'th the lesson.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I have had the Grovana. Nice solid piece. Have not had the 3077 so can't comment but have an M5 which is an off and on again love affair great pieces they are too.

Depends on your price point. The O&W are a small company where Mr. Wajs is still at the head I think, at least he still answers e-mails! Not bad for a guy pushing 80. The feeling of ownership may be different to me anyway, how many Swiss guys that old are still pushing out a few watches!

Try downsizing the pictures of them see what they look like as close to real size as possible, may help you make your choice.

James


----------



## JP (Europe) (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi,

I do have a O&W 3077. Nice watch and original style compred to Grovana Coral Reef what looks very familiar.

O&W do have nice lume and quality case.

Bad points:

O&W do have rather loose bezel. It moves side direction and turns too easily. Not big point to me.

Bracelet is light feeling. I prefer M-serie bracelets much better.

Grovana I canÂ´t comment more than look.

JP


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi Des-Rot ... I've had both these watches at some stage & they are both excellent quality in their price range imho - I didnt have them at the same time but would say the most noticeable difference would be the size - the Grovana is substantially bigger (46mm) compared to the O&W (43mm) - I also think the O&W is much more of its own look whereas the Grovana is very much a homage to the Rolex Sub (?) - so in summary if size is an issue the Grovana wins otherwise (for me) the O&W wins due to its originality ... Paul


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

I have a Debaufre GMT Ocean II which is made by Grovana (same case & bracelet as the Coral Reef) and I can attest to the quality of their manufacture - very solid watch with an excellent bracelet and very well finished. They are a quality piece. Whist the basic design of the Grovana "Coral Reef" / Debaufre "Ocean" is an obivious "hommage" to Mr Rolex's Submariner, the actual case of the watch is quite different. Get a blue or a red one and you won't be accused of being a "wannabe" Rollie owner....... h34r:

Never had or held an O & W, but thinking about getting one (M6 or Cougar). They seem excellent value for money.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

thanks guys,

it is still probably going to be the 3077.

the grovana has the draw back of the cyclops which i would prefer not to have.

also like the 12 hour bezel inset on a watch without numeric hour markers as opposed to the 60 min dive bezel.

wonder if Roy has any of those bezels in red?

cheers

des


----------



## renykeny (Nov 24, 2006)

just got rid of my o&w ranger, great watch, but the bracelets are cheap crap...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Grovana without a shadow of doubt. Has a sapphire for a start, and the build is superb. I don't understand the cyclops issue at all....totally baffles me!!

I have an O & W M5 and the Grovana. I like the M5 VERY much......but IMHO the Grovana is the better built watch by quite a wide margin


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

the build quality thing seems to becoming a bit of a constant here.

am going to chase a german watch while i think about this.

and i do like that green bezel.


----------



## meow (Jan 26, 2008)

I really dig my 3077. It's certainly a high quality case, also has a saphire crystal, great movement and no cyclops (I don't like em either). I wear mine every day at work. It's taken a beating very well and still looks nice. Also I swim with it regularly & have had no issues.

The Grovana seems nice too but I haven't seen one.

-meow


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

I've had both(and still have the 3077).

Like Paul says:

Grovana- bigger, nicer bracelet but looks too much like a Rolex.

O&W - Also has a sapphire crystal. Much more unique looking and nicer than the grovana when used with a black Nato strap. Better lume too. I also prefer the non-cyclops look.

That'll explain why I still have the 3077 after 2 years and the Grovana has gone to Paul!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Griff said:


> Grovana without a shadow of doubt. Has a sapphire for a start, and the build is superb. I don't understand the cyclops issue at all....totally baffles me!!
> 
> I have an O & W M5 and the Grovana. I like the M5 VERY much......but IMHO the Grovana is the better built watch by quite a wide margin


I don`t think you can really compare the M range with the ID range Griff, I`ve got an example of both & while the M`s are very good the IDs are soooo much better quality :wink2:


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

I have just recently got a Robert Poseidon from another forum member, Same case etc as the Grovana.The build quality of the watch for this price is amazing.I have had a 5513 and a sea dweller in the past but prefer the bigger size of the Robert.I have to admit i am also not a great fan of the "Cyclops" so i have removed mine...problem solved!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

jbw said:


> I have just recently got a Robert Poseidon from another forum member, Same case etc as the Grovana.The build quality of the watch for this price is amazing.I have had a 5513 and a sea dweller in the past but prefer the bigger size of the Robert.I have to admit i am also not a great fan of the "Cyclops" so i have removed mine...problem solved!


by "removed" do you mean you hit it with a chisel, or, got a watchologist to magic it away, or just changed the crystal ? :huh:


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Yep...Did it the chisel way...it's not the first time! Then a gentle rub with some duraglit to remove the glue that was left behind.


----------



## Amisen (Jul 9, 2008)

I prefer the O&W, I always think date windows/cyclops ruin the look of the watch, it upsets the symmetry and unbalances it.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

just for the record the Chambers definition of cyclops is "a one eyed monster" :1eye: nuff said.

also the plural is cyclopes.

has anyone ever seen/heard of a watch with more than one (gawd help us) cyclops on a crystal?

today's letter was the letter "C" and the number 229

i think i need to get out more ......


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Generally I prefer undated dials but if they are dated I rather they had a cyclops however there are exceptions. Actually it does get a bit confusing even for me, for example I like the look of the undated Rolex & the cyclops Rolex divers but not dated non-cyclops versions, however I think a cyclops would ruin this :huh: 

*O&W/RLT ID3066, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels*


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

*O&W/RLT ID3066, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels*


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

A few years back, I bought one of the ID 3077 prototypes from Roy. I has the "new" 3077 dial, the 12 hour bezel and the bigger 3066 crown. (the case IS a 3066 case, on the back it says it't water resistant to 100 meters, whereas on the dial it-of course- says 200 meters.

Lovely piece that I haven't dared wearing due to it's rareity. Am I a bit stupid to do so- are parts of the case, hands etc. available if they break? The lume of the original minute hand fell off, so for a while the watch sported the 3077 hands before I sent it back to have them replaced with the original merc style hands again.

Again, THANKS for the patience :rltb: !

If anything would happen now, a few years later-are the parts for the 3066 still available?

After a while, I also got a 3077, wich I absolutely LOVE!

When I look at the Grovana, the case looks very much like a M-series diver, Am I wrong?

Lovely looking watch, though, and people seem to praise the build quality.

An O&W is still an O&W, but I'd definitely not say no to one of the Grovanas-especially if they are bigger than the M-series! NOTHING wrong with the M-series, but still!


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Rather nice ID3077 for sale here of course 

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...c=31733&hl=


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

nice try andy but just a touch too orange

here is what arrived today - just the right amount of citrus for me

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=31642

it's now on my wrist with new black nato looking :jawdrop:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

trumpetera said:


> A few years back, I bought one of the ID 3077 prototypes from Roy. I has the "new" 3077 dial, the 12 hour bezel and the bigger 3066 crown. (the case IS a 3066 case, on the back it says it't water resistant to 100 meters, whereas on the dial it-of course- says 200 meters.
> 
> Lovely piece that I haven't dared wearing due to it's rareity. Am I a bit stupid to do so- are parts of the case, hands etc. available if they break? The lume of the original minute hand fell off, so for a while the watch sported the 3077 hands before I sent it back to have them replaced with the original merc style hands again.
> 
> ...


The O & W M series are well built and fine watches, but the Grovana is in a different league altogether. It is a bigger watch at 42mm ex crown and the build quality is astonishingly good for the price. It is a superb watch. I have both watches. The Grovana is like a watch costing Â£650 at least, but costs a great geal less


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

Griff said:


> trumpetera said:
> 
> 
> > A few years back, I bought one of the ID 3077 prototypes from Roy. I has the "new" 3077 dial, the 12 hour bezel and the bigger 3066 crown. (the case IS a 3066 case, on the back it says it't water resistant to 100 meters, whereas on the dial it-of course- says 200 meters.
> ...


Damn!

I promised my wife NOT to buy ANYTHING due to an upcoming South Africa trip...... how to get around that, and the fact that she has started to recognise my watches....... :cry2:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Not to sure if you ever went for one of these two, but for me it's got to be the O&W


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

PhilM said:


> Not to sure if you ever went for one of these two, but for me it's got to be the O&W


  errr.. to be honest this months purchases are a mod'd seiko and an invicta.

both from this venue so if you are really interested you could trawl through the sales forum.

the current peace treaty stipulates up to 6 watches before the shouting starts and this brings me to 5.

serious brownie points earned by slinging her crappy timex and fossil (both were ugly and both unreliable)

and replacing same with a tag bi metal and a rotary dress watch

so at some point in the near future it will probably be the O&W as the invicta is a sub hommage (if a very tongue in cheek one).

could anyone possibly think an invicta is a rolly? if i thought so i would flip the invicta in a heartbeat.

anyway back on thread, no not yet to the O&W, xmas pressie to self probably.

cheers


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Roll on Christmas then


----------

